# Moped Licence to Carry Passenger



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have decided to get a Piaggio Zip to use when we are abroad, as they are cheap and light weight.

As its under 50cc and given the date Andrew passed his driving test, the dealer has said Andrew does not have to take a CBT or motorbike test, to ride one.

Assuming this is correct, can he carry me as a passenger in the Uk or to do so, does he have to take a test?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/LearnerAndNewDrivers/RidingMotorcyclesAndMopeds/DG_10016249

The section "If you have a car licence..." covers the point.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

He has to pass a motorcycle test before he can carry a passenger.

JohnW


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

I also thought of doing this, but decided to do CBT and take a scooter test.I am really glad I did, if you have never ridden a scooter like me, the training was really necessary and I don't think any one should consider riding one without this experience.We now have a 100cc scooter which we both feel very safe on.


----------



## telll (Jun 15, 2008)

Personally, I would advise anyone to take some motorcycle/scooter training, as it is a different knd of driving awareness you need. 

Did me some good I think

telll


----------



## greentub (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Folks

I think you probably know by now that you 'do' need a full motorcycle licence to carry a passenger these days.

Like you, I can, and have for the past ten years, ridden a 50cc moped on my car driving licence. This year I have decided to attempt the motorcycle test in order to carry my wife as a passenger. The process is quite an ordeal. Firstly you will need to undertake the Compulsory Basic Training (CBT) package which is a day of instruction including several hours on the road in two-way comms with the instructor. Next you must pass the DAS Motorcycle theory test and the Hazard Perception test. Both of these are computer based. The final hurdles are the Module One test which is a test of slow and high speed manoeuvers at a DAS examination centre. Finally, Module Two, a 57 minute road driving test with the examiner riding behind you and in 2-way comms. All of these must be done in the above order as you need the pass certificates for each phase before you are allowed to undertake the next test.

I've now completed all but the Module Two test which I have this coming tuesday and, fingers crossed, I'll be qualified this week. I have done all the training with a local school and, together with the test fees, it will have cost me circa £800. Luckily I've passed everything at the first attempt but it's been a challenge and, of course, it would have cost more if I had to retake any of the modules.

I hope this is of some use. None of it is 'difficult' but it's not a walk in the park either. Best of luck.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi A&S,

Assuming Andrew passed his car test before Feb 1st 2001, he has 'grandfather' rights to use a moped in the UK, without 'learner' plates and I'm certain the legislation considers that as 'learner' plates are not required, a pillion passenger _can_ be legally carried. The only restriction would be no motorway use.

So long as the machine you are looking to use is legally classified as a moped, then the above will apply to it.

On the aspect of safety, I agree with Arty23 that a CBT or some form of formal training would be beneficial. Two adults on a moped would be pretty slow, with inherent dangers

This link http://www.best-motorcycle-information.com/moped-licence.html shows the _pre 2001_ route to riding mopeds and shows pillions are allowed, but I would personally check with DVLA against Andrew's licence to be 100% certain.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

"If you have a car licence...
If you obtained your full car licence before 1 February 2001 you are automatically entitled to ride a moped without L-plates (D-plates in Wales).
If you obtained a full car licence after 1 February 2001 you must first complete a CBT course and obtain a DL 196 certificate to validate your entitlement."

This info states that if obtained a car licence before 1st feb 2001 you can ride a moped with no L plates
If this is the case then why can't you take a passenger 

Alan H


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

See page 9 here. It says you can cary passengers on a moped on a car licence if passed before Feb 2001

Derek


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I would certainly recomend you do the cbt at least. It will not cost a fortune.

You will also need extra powerfull eysight. Vehicles pull out on bikers. He came from nowhere is ther response when involved in an accident.
I passed my bike test 4 years ago.
Daughter is on with hers currently.
She has only got to do the on road part now.

I do not like scooters.
The wheels are too small.

dave p


----------



## greentub (Oct 20, 2009)

HI 

Sorry if I misled you!!!!!!!!!!!!! In a fit of pique to post a reply I didn't note that you technically have a moped and, therefore, with a car licence pre 2001 you 'can' carry a passenger. A word of caution though - don't be tempted to have it deregulated because then it technically becomes a motorcycle and different rules apply. Once again, sorry if I misled you. Cheers


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

camper69 said:


> See page 9 here. It says you can cary passengers on a moped on a car licence if passed before Feb 2001
> 
> Derek


If you hold a full car licence and passed your test before 1 February 2001 you can:
• Ride without L-plates and carry a pillion passenger.

Alan H


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Moped two up*

Yup you sure can, I have documentation in the m/h to confirm that you can have a pillion on your ped, I did post on mhf a while back that I had asked a Traffic cop the same question.
Chris


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

You'll be OK with two people on your moped until you encounter either a) a strong crosswind and/or b) a hill.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*motorhome ped*



averhamdave said:


> You'll be OK with two people on your moped until you encounter either a) a strong crosswind and/or b) a hill.


Beats walking  imho a 50cc ped is fine two up for messing around on quiet roads and lane's in the country ours deals with hills no problem but on the busier roads the 30mph top speed of a ped has traffic queing up behind you and can be a bit of a pain when you can feel an impatient driver 2" from your back wheel :evil: but we had great fun getting out and about on ours around France last year  no parking problems with a ped either!
Chris


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi I have just passed my full bike test but I could have carried my wife on the back of a moped without passing any test but my only problem was would a moped carry us both 30 stone i dont think so


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

It would seem that I am wrong and Andrew would be allowed to carry a passenger (Thanks to Camper 69).

My advice as others would still be to do some form of training. I have ridden a moped on the roads and I consider it to be the worst of all worlds in my opinion.

JohnW


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

*Mopeds*

We have had our R reg Piaggio NRG since new thourough agree with Codfinger we use it every year in Garfanyana Italy and France no problem. We are on holiday no need to go fast. If I get traffic behind I pull over. Same with the motorhome, I never let traffic build up behind if I can help it. Having said that, I have to confess that I have been looking at trikes. quads and Smart cars. I think the wife will probably win with the Smart car although she does want to keep the scoot as well.


----------

